# Nrc 2017



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a link to the blog https://2017nrc.blogspot.com/?m=1 . 2 golden retrievers are entered: FC-AFC TOPBRASS LINEKIN'S RIPTIDE and 
FC MILLPOND ROUGH N ROWDY. Pedigree: FC/AFC Topbrass Linekin's Riptide Pedigree: FC Millpond Rough N Rowdy

Hope our goldens do well this year. 

From my own neck of the woods, Eloy Garcia will be handling his lab Zest. Not many owner-handlers at the NRC. Eloy is a really nice guy that has wonderful dogs and make sure to judge, keep the ducks at his house, and makes sure to keep our club going every year. To also do so well to get to the NRC, is pretty incredible.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Rooting for Augie & Smoke AFC Black Smoke Arising


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn both goldens are out. Sorry to see that.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The fourth series is a land triple with a WIPE-OUT bird! 
It's been a long, long time since I've seen a wipe-out bird thrown.
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> The fourth series is a land triple with a WIPE-OUT bird!
> It's been a long, long time since I've seen a wipe-out bird thrown.
> FTGoldens


FT can you give us a full description of a Wipe Out bird so we can understand how it effects a field trial? By the way, Eloy Garcia is still in it with Zest!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm happy that Eloy is doing well with Zest ... I could be mistaken, but that may be the dog that Eloy got a double-header with a year or two ago.

A wipe-out bird is done with marks; the set up has to be at least a double. A wipe-out is when a closer bird is thrown over the visual line that a dog should take to a longer bird. That is, the shorter mark "wipes-out" the longer mark. [It's sometimes referred to as an "eraser mark."] It's the ultimate demonstration of tight marks. Typically, the long gunner retires. 

What happens is that the dog will pick up the shorter mark first, then when sent for the longer mark, the dog will flare (or push off) the shorter mark that it just picked up ... after all, haven't we been teaching them since puppyhood to not return to an old fall?!

In the blog photo at the link, you will see that bird #1 is thrown first, then bird #2 is thrown to "wipe out" the line to bird #1. 
https://2017nrc.blogspot.com/p/4th-series.html

In the blog, you will see that a number of dogs have handled on the long bird and many of those that didn't handle flared to the left off the short bird but hooked right to pick up the long bird.

It's noteworthy that they are using hen pheasants on the flyer (i.e., bird #3), which will typically cause longer hunts and really test the memory of the dogs for bird #1.

Let me know if additional information would be beneficial.

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> I'm happy that Eloy is doing well with Zest ... I could be mistaken, but that may be the dog that Eloy got a double-header with a year or two ago.
> 
> FTGoldens


Yes, Zest is the dog he won the double header with. The really hard part for those of us in Alaska, is the lack of training with pheasants. They aren't native and if you can find someone who raises them, they are very expensive and in short supply. So training with pheasants to prepare for the NRC is difficult for Alaskans, when it comes to preparing dogs for picking up and smelling pheasants.

FT,
if you were going to train for wipe out birds, what techniques would you use?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Preparing for wipe-outs:

1. Run singles set up with gunners in the wipe-out configuration. Bear in mind that it can be very difficult for a dog, especially a young dog, to see the long gunner because it is having to look past the short gunner to find the long gunner. (NB: I wouldn't necessarily "train" for wipe-outs, but instead simply expose the dog to them so it won't be something new if one pops up at a field trial or hunt test. That said, I train on tight marks a lot, but not wipe-outs.)

2. Try to never apply pressure near a short gunner or a short mark, that creates or exacerbates* flaring. 
*I've noticed that some dogs flare naturally, even if they have never been corrected near a gunner.

FTGoldens

BTW, they are also referred to as "over-unders."


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Once again, glued to the blog page. Pretty cool to see Flex was running. He is so young, just a year or so he was competing against proof int he derby! What a dog! 
I'm excited to have a couple fan favorites, one guy is a training partner in our training group and the other dog is my baby's daddy so I would love to see him do well. Shoot, he is already doing well with no handles yet. I also like smoke. I know a lot of people are watching JJ of red rock, he is the stud at the moment it seems. 
The marks are crazy tight with that wipeout. I would be freaking out on the mat for that series. It is one of those that you would definitely need to see where your dog is looking. I would freak if i had a one side only dog for that....ugh. 
Any case, its so exciting and so close to where I live I wish I could have made it down to watch. A couple of the guys here went to help out. I really wonder who will win this one!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The Fifth Series was tough!
A quad, which is typical for the Fifth; but it had 3 hen pheasants and one rooster pheasant as the last bird down (it’s normally a mixed bag of ducks and pheasants); notably, TWO retired hen pheasants, pinched in, at 275 yards and 298 yards, both off the backside of a flyer hen pheasant.
There were a significant number of handles and a few double handles.
Actually, more dogs did the test without a handle than I had expected ... of the 56 dogs that ran it, 13 handled or picked up.
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I know I was also surprised with the amount of handles as well. I don't think that our guy here will make it to the next series. While he's run a good trial so far he had a handle and an extended hunt. That might be tough to make the cut. Ive heard that in the cutting series if your dog does one bad thing then they can be cut even if they've had a good trial so far. In fact, I've heard that those getting a handle in the first series but has a clean 5th series can make it through while the dog that had no handles will get cut for having a handle in the later "cutting" series.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Looks like Eloy and Zest has a very nice 5th series with no handles! Wow looks like as hard as it was that Eloy and Zest have a good chance of doing well. It's good to see a really nice guy that is truly an amateur trainer owner/handler do so well with all the big pros there.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, so handles don't mean everything. Looking at the callbacks, indeed there were handles in earlier series that got called back to the 6th and those that had decent trials that handled in the 5th that didn't get called back. I guess what I was told was pretty on point. And also, I'm sorry for your friend, Eloy, since he didn't have any handles..ugh. And yes, my training partner also got booted. Baby's daddy is still in! yay!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> wow, so handles don't mean everything. Looking at the callbacks, indeed there were handles in earlier series that got called back to the 6th and those that had decent trials that handled in the 5th that didn't get called back. I guess what I was told was pretty on point.


That /\ 
... and not all handles are created equally.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Looks like Eloy picked up in the 5th. Sorry to see that. I didn't see anything yesterday online that told me otherwise, so I thought Eloy made it through the 5th. Darn. But he has gotten very far for an amateur. I didn't count, but there weren't very many owner-handlers at the NRC. Anyone count how many?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Judy Rasmussen for getting all the way through 10 series! Go amateurs! There is hope for all of us yet!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

After cutting the field from 56 running the 5th series to 28 running the 6th series, the judges have really backed off on the difficulty ... 6th series and 7 series were short, relatively simply blinds and NO dogs were eliminated. I suppose that the judges just wanted to get a couple blinds done so they could say that they had done enough blinds ... plus they had fog this morning, so they would have had to wait a while before running marks.
Back to the comment about backing off, the 8 series is a water triple with two retired guns, but it seems very doable for all of the dogs still in the running. The only dog to handle in the 8th so far was able to get to the proper holding blind, but hunted to the right side instead of the left side.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like farmer picked up


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You know I just realized I confused the 2016 with the 2017 NRC blogs. So we're only in the 8th...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

All I can say is woohoo! I'm so excited he made it to the tenth series! I am on pins and needles..


----------

